# Kids allergic to my goats



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a neighbor that wanted to buy some of my nigerian does. I have been sharing my milk and they live it. 
But today they came to pick out there new baby's but her 12yo daughter broke out in hives after she picked up one of the doling goats. 

Are goats allergies like dogs you can be allergic to a short hair but do fine with a poodle? 

I found a 1/2 nubian 1/2 angora 
That is suppose to be a good milker. 
They want 200$ for her and its a 3hr drive to pick her up. In you're opinion do you think it would be worth the drive to get her and see if the different hair will be better on her allergies.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

A lot of times people are allergic to hay and not to the animal themselves.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can actually be allergic to the goat protein its rare but it happens. Most likely its the hay or something in the dirt. I'm allergic to something in the dirt on our property. I can't rub all over my goats because I break out in hives on the underside of my arms, neck, back of the knees and inner thighs if my goats touch my bare skin there. Dante likes to lick my neck and arms for some reason and without fail I get red whelps where ever he did. This never happened until I moved to Arizona.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

tasha642 said:


> A lot of times people are allergic to hay and not to the animal themselves.


Good point. Ill have to ask I know her grandmother has horses but I don't if she is ever in the hay barn. 
She around the horses and has never had problems.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

If it is try goat proteins 
And not an environmental contamination. 
Do you think that the nubian with mohair would be better


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not sure. You could just try and see I guess.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Has any one ever had this cross before? 

How was it for milk?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant help you with the milk issue , but I would try to eliminate all the rest of the possibilities first , before you commit to the drive.
Just my thoughts...


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rambling .... just putting stuff out there.

there are types of dogs who have hypo...... fur that helps to eliminate any allergies; like bichon and poodles

I have found that when we bring city kids down to the barn most will develop some sort of sneezing/runny nose. Their systems just aren't use to all the new things. This is true with meeting the goats and other animals.

A goat adds to their summer coat during colder months. Maybe it's the down that is bothering the child. 

Like others said the hay. I know there are certain types of alfalfa that I have to have long sleeves on when feeding else my skin goes crazy. 

My youngest is allergic to horses, goats, cats but not dogs. 

If warm enough where you're at - maybe try giving the goat a bath?

K - done rambling.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Have her go to a day care or something and swap kids!! 

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Have her go to a day care or something and swap kids!!
> 
> Bob


:thumb::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I grew up on a dairy farm, had horses and every possible critter at one point or another. Everytime I get animal hair or dander on my 
arms, they break out in hives. Same with hay. I just wear long sleeved shirts if I have to bale hay, wash horses or spend time with 
the goats. My mom took me to the allergist when I was 14. I was alergic to dust, most animals, newsprint, mold etc. I take a Claritin 
everynight and wash my hands after any animal handling! Hives are no fun! Fortunately, I don't get all wheezy- only contact hives.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Arkie :laugh::ROFL:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Have her go to a day care or something and swap kids!!
> 
> Bob


Sounds like a plan to me lol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok well were still not shore what she's allergic to but after getting some better pics of the nubian angora cross doe Im going to go getter her regardless. The owner I a very grumpy old man that does not like to answer questions or be bothered to get pics. 
But I think she will probably make a decent milk goat

I mean look at the udder wowza I didn't expect that on an angora cross









She looks skinny to me but ill worm her and get her plenty of groceries.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She does look like she has a very nice udder.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> The owner I a very grumpy old man that does not like to answer questions or be bothered to get pics.
> .


FOR THE RECORD,,,I do not own that goat!!!

Bob


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

pick up a sample of mohair (fabric/craft stores may carry - and that would have been cleaned eliminating the environmental contaminants). Snip a hair sample from your goat, wash in dishsoap to remove the environmental contaminants. Test each of those on the child (small amounts to avoid potential major reaction). That should give you some sense of whether the true allergen is the goat hair and whether the angora would make a difference.

cross-bred fiber goats (e.g., nubian x angora) can have fiber that matches either parent or both -- so the cross-bred may not help even if the child wouldn't be allergic to a full angora.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

arkie said:


> for the record,,,i do not own that goat!!!
> 
> Bob


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's looks like a real sweetheart aceofspades


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> She's looks like a real sweetheart aceofspades


I hope so like I said the owner has been difficult to deal with. 
He did say she was a bottle baby.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

neubunny said:


> pick up a sample of mohair (fabric/craft stores may carry - and that would have been cleaned eliminating the environmental contaminants). Snip a hair sample from your goat, wash in dishsoap to remove the environmental contaminants. Test each of those on the child (small amounts to avoid potential major reaction). That should give you some sense of whether the true allergen is the goat hair and whether the angora would make a difference.
> 
> cross-bred fiber goats (e.g., nubian x angora) can have fiber that matches either parent or both -- so the cross-bred may not help even if the child wouldn't be allergic to a full angora.


Thank you very good info we will try this ASAP.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats too bad about the allergy, no matter what it is. I have allergies of my own (to about every anmal I own lol!) The one animal I own that I do not seem to have allergies to are the goats! 

An interesting note is that my skin allergies all but disappeared when I was drinking raw milk. I blieve the probiotics in the raw milk helped.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She must of gotten the Udder form the Nubian side, the Angora udders's are not normally that nice looking.

Just be prepared you MIGHT have the sheer the Mohair off it it is in the locks at all.

She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Left at 6am to go get her arrived at 9am 3 hours there 3 hours home 6 hours driving for nothing. 
When I got there the grumpy old man told me he sold her to his neighbor. 
He knew I was coming I call him when I left the house 
but he did not even bother holding her or calling to tell me that he sold her out from under me 
I'm very mad right know.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , I'm so sorry aceofspades 
That was not the right thing to do by any means !!
Again. I'm sorry


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Believe I'd a gotten ahold of the neighbor and seen if they'd been interested in a $20. profit.

Bob


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my, that is just WRONG!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, there are worthless, heartless jerks everywhere. Sorry you had to drive that far for nothing. You probably handled
it way better than I would have! lol Hopefully, something better will come your way, soon. (Maybe there was something wrong with 
the goat! You might be better off without her!)


----------

